# Arnold Schwarzenegger - the early years



## Arnold (Aug 19, 2007)

very cool video, a lot of footage I have never seen before!  

Arnold Schwarzenegger - the early years video


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 19, 2007)

nice


----------



## Jodi (Aug 19, 2007)

How many parts are there going to be?  That was good but I didn't like how it cut off like that   I want to see the rest too.


----------



## fufu (Aug 19, 2007)

kewl


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2007)

the scary vampire music at the begining is pricelss.


----------



## Tatyana (Aug 19, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooh that little waist! 

x
x
x

T


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 19, 2007)

Speaking of switching up between volume and weight, i love how he exploits that principal to stretch muscles he's just work - the the teres with the db tri pull backs for instance.

What an amazing man. No matter what he does it seems the goods are there.

Interesting to see him use that pushup angle. That rom he always seems to have , for his size, and the muscle group sequencing like with the Shoulder presses toward the end - imo waay ahead for his time- is just down right respectworthy. I love to watch him workout.

I dont know where you keep finding these clips but regardless of slack I get, I'm still staying thx anyway. .

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 19, 2007)

Now this is the motivation I need.

Thanks, Prince!


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2007)

I remember when I first started working I used to do barbell curls with 135 pounds but using the same sloppy form he's using.......boy was I criticized.


----------



## Mags (Aug 20, 2007)

I didn't realise he was that big at just 19. I know the pictures of hiim them show him a fair size for his age, but the motion of film and his posing makes him seem a lot bigger (which I know posing is supposed to accentuate amonsgt other things, but he still looks bigger than his pics).


----------



## PreMier (Aug 20, 2007)

AWESOME!  It said he won powerlifting championships.. does anyone know where to find the numbers?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 20, 2007)

I was wondering that as well, I knew that Franco was into power lifting but I never knew that Arnold was.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 20, 2007)

I thought it was interesting  that he didn't pull an olympia until he got the Powerlifting titles. 

I tried to google but dont really have alot of time.

it looks like the record was a 506 Bench but I'm not sure if I'm reading right.

Some good info in these links though.

check these out.

Arnold Schwarzenegger

Schwarzenegger.com - Athlete - Mr. Everything

Arnold Schwarzenegger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chest master: how Arnold Schwarzenegger built the best chest of all time and how his training philosophy can work for you - Training Flex - Find Articles

Bench Press World Record Powerlifting Videos


----------



## Mags (Aug 21, 2007)

In the 1966 German Powerlifting Championships in Munich, he benched 374 lbs, squatted 440 lbs, and deadlifted 616 lbs. He came second. Not bad for a 19 year old.


----------



## Mags (Aug 21, 2007)

Prince said:


> I was wondering that as well, I knew that Franco was into power lifting but I never knew that Arnold was.


 
He said in his Encyclopedia how he and Franco originally trained with powerlifting techniques to build muscle. Whether this was due to the Olympic style of training at the time, or the lack of knowledge of what was best for hypertrophy (which is probably unlikely with someone as meticulous as Arnie) I don't know. 

He believes this is what gave him and Franco such a good foundation of thickness and muscular density to build on. We have to remember that when Arnold first started competing against the more experienced athletes he was indeed the biggest but wasn't winning contests due to not being as defined or cut (for example, when he came second to a much smaller Zane), so he may well have a point.

Either way, it's good to know that in that era of BB, he was mighty strong as well as mighty big. You can only respect him more for that.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 21, 2007)

*Arnold Schwarzenegger - the Later years*


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 21, 2007)

Does anyone know how early Arnold started using steriods?  My WO partner, who happens to be a real dickface, says he had to have been using in his teens.  I say "nay", but I don't have any info to back that up.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 21, 2007)

Yea.. I think i read 15 somewhere.


----------



## Mista (Aug 21, 2007)

min0 lee said:


>



Looking RIPPED!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 22, 2007)

Arnold is a good example of succeeding despite your efforts thanks to the gift of genetics and drugs.


----------



## Mags (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Yea.. I think i read 15 somewhere.


 
Yeah, I've heard that it was 15/16. I'm quite inclined to believe it too. All the pictures of him at 15,16, he's the usual size of an athletic teen in those days, but you look at him at 17 and it's his entire body shape has changed. Apart from the sheer size he's put on, he no longer looks like a skinny kid, but on his way to a big young-man. I'll try and dig out some pics later.

It was fairly common for trainers etc to just give their athletes drugs in those parts of Europe at that time also - claiming they were vitamins etc to help with the stresses of training/ fight off cold as the winters were coming etc. It became common knowledge that this had been going on for years when the East German Womens Olympic swimming team all got exposed for using anabolics. (http://news.scotsman.com/international.cfm?id=2167502005)


----------



## MeatZatk (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> Yea.. I think i read 15 somewhere.



son of a bitch!  Thanks, I just won't tell him he's right.


----------

